

Conn. MBA grads start social site "shizzlr.com"  - petethomas
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-02-12/conn-mba-grads-start-social-site-shizzlr-com-.html

======
rudiger
How does a site like "shizzlr.com" go about getting a syndicated AP news
article?

